# Loki the Bunny Trickster and Lily the Diva Bun



## myLoki (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, Loki and Lily were none too happy that their blog was gone. No sir! They were already mad that I left them for so long.In order to appease them, I will start their blog up again. They did request a title change though. Quite demanding!The babies are currently running around the house. I'll be taking some picture soon and uploading them.

Oh, Peg, do you know what Lily's birthday is? She charged me for the first time today while I was cuddling with Loki. Jealousy? Hormones? What's your take?


t.loki.lily.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi! It is my understanding that blogs and other stuff should be back sometime in the future ... .right now this is just a "temporary" situation....we hope!

I don't remember if she was born 2/13, 2/14 or 2/15....but she's right around 4 months old which sounds about right for her to start seeing Loki as hers!

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Jun 18, 2007)

When do you think I should schedule her spay for? The net says from 4 months on but that seems young to me. Should I wait till she's 6 months?


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

I got Miss Madilyn, my Lionhead, spayed at 5 months.

I thought she was 6 months at the time....but me not being a great person with numbers....was mistaken and she was really only 5 months.



She did fine....now she is just a spoiled little jerk .


----------



## myLoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the replies! I have another question. Loki and Lily get their cage opened as soon as I'm up in the morning. Loki jumps out right away and runs around for a while, goes back in, takes a nap, comes back out, etc... Lily on the other hand doesn't like to come at all. She stays in the cage and doesn't come out unless I pick her up and place her outside. Then she runs around too and jumps back in the cage then won't come out again. Anyone have this issue?

She just looks like a ball of fluff with ears!






The marvelous blur!




















t.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 19, 2007)

sorry don't have that problem...just wanted to day how cute your buns look Especially loki (wonder why lol) Lily is adorable too


----------



## myLoki (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG! I love this picture! I just had to share!

If this isn't the best example of two very disapproving rabbits, then I don't know what is.





t.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2007)

So what did you do wrong *THIS TIME*???


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2007)

Aw, what beautiful buns.

With regards to her not coming out, I wonder if it is because she is not very confident with how to get out. Maybe try to lure her out, maybe by putting a treat just outside the hutch (hoping that someone else furry doesn't get to it first) and leaving her there. If she wants out enough, she will figure out how to do it.


----------



## myLoki (Jun 21, 2007)

*I stuck the flashy thing in their face one too many times. 

Here's what happened next:






That's my mom in the background. 

t.

TinysMom wrote: *


> So what did you do wrong *THIS TIME*???


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2007)

They are just precious!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

They are so adorable and make such a cute pair!


----------



## myLoki (Jun 26, 2007)

An all Lily post.

After Lily saw this picture, she was completely horrified with her hair!

























Here she is after the grooming session.



















Ok so I lied about the all Lily post. It's a mostly Lily post. I can't help putting in a picture of Loki. He's my heart bun what am I supposed to do!






t.loki.lily.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 8, 2007)

*I disapprove of no one commenting on my handsomeness!









LOKI
*


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

Loki you are so handsome, I bet every doe on here is so jealous of Lily (and even some bucks )

Lily, you are so adoarable and fluffy!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Loki, you are one Handsome Bunny. You can come visit me and my Bunnies any time. I bet Daisy Mae would like to meet you, have a look at her blog to see what she looks like.

Bye for now.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance:


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

Lokis yu ares so hansome!Avery time I see your pic it's just like looking in a mirror. I like mirrors! I so happy I have a twin cause my mommy is sa twin.

Huggggs, OsCar.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 23, 2007)

Picture updates!

Disappearing around a corner.





He looks so small in this picture.





Peek a boo!





Out while I clean their messy cage.





They disapprove of no veggies in their bowl!





Being Spinx-like.





Snuggle snuggle!





FLOP!





And now we pray.





Now the babies are eating some watermelon rind as a treat for being good while I cleaned their cage. 

t.loki.lily


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 23, 2007)

T I just love that last post! I can't help laughing cause he looks like hes disaproving of most everything  And I love the "And now we pray" Pic, I have one of those of Simi too!

I LOVE THIS BLOG!


ETA: That doesnt mean he isnt ADORABLE!:adorable::adorable:


----------



## myLoki (Jul 25, 2007)

Picture of me and Lily even though you can't really tell it's either of us. HAHA!







t.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is Loki's best impression of an uppy-eared wabbit!







Here is one of his failed attempts.






My little sleepy head.





VERY sleepy bunny!





Here we are getting a little snuggling time.





And my favorite picture.





more to come!

t.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the one's of his up-eared bun impressions:biggrin2:, it's so funny when you put their ears up, I tried that with the loppy boy I'm bunny-sitting right now, he looks so silly. 

I'm inlove your bunnies T, such a perfect lil couple!! :bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## myLoki (Jul 29, 2007)

Here are some more Loki pictures from the other night.































He's King of the King-sized Bed! Spoiled bunny likes to nap on the pillowtop. I wish I could have Lily on the bed but Miss Thing likes to pee on it! :X:grumpy:

Ever wonder what the underside of a bunny head looks like?






And one of the beautiful couple.







t.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are couple of pics of a few days ago during our grooming session.











She's looking so pretty! I really can't get over how pretty she is. haha!:biggrin2:






Her cute little mouth and face is adorable.










My sister decided to puff her up here. She's in full puffed up glory.










Then I brushed her fur back down again. 






My beautiful cranky little girl. Love her to death.





t.


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Your babies are so cute.

I love this one:






You are definitely not wanted there :biggrin2:

Lily is so pretty, she looks just like Tumnus in a lot of the new pics you posted (maybe Tumnus after a blow dry or something)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed all this cuteness!! Geez, Lily is adorable. Of course I am partial to Loki. My son can't believe the resemblance between him and Snuff! Ha ha.

I hope they get back on track with bonding soon, I bet they'll be sad apart. How are they doing? Looks like it's going pretty well.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't updated in a while so I thought I'd share some Loki binky videos with y'all. 

First one and I'll add the other when it's done uploading. Enjoy! :biggrin2:





t.loki.lily


----------



## myLoki (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's another!!






t.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 23, 2007)

And one more! This one has better lighting.






t.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 23, 2007)

One more video of my baby boy binkying! This one is the cutest of all. He looks like he's flying with his ears spread out like wings! It's adorable!!







t.:biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2007)

Loki Bun!

CHARGE!!!






Binky Bun







Love this one! Sleeping sitting up.







Ummmm.......Contortionist Bun







Loki likes to watch TV with my seester.











Curious Bunny







t.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2007)

My pretty girl! :biggrin2:







Giving me the eye







Princess likes to look down on others







Conversing with my stuffed frog







Bedtime Prayers







Right before she peed on the pillow :grumpy:







Up close and personal with the Fuzzy Monster







CHillin







t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bunny pee on your pillow assures good dreams and a fantastic sleep! You have shunned your darling girl's gift of love!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2007)

Fun toys for baby bunnies and yummy candy for me! I also bought a tupperware type pan for Lily's litterbox. SHe tends to pee over the side of her current one and it's really grating on me. Now I just need to go cut out an entrance for her. :biggrin2:








I put all the stuff in just now and Lily is tearing into the wickerballs like there is no tomorrow. Happy bunnies make me happy! 


t.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I can see her whispering to Loki.... "See...I told you if I didn't use my litter box ... mama would get me a new one and while she was there she'd get us toys. And peeing on her pillow...? That was a stroke of genius...thanks for the idea. Next time we need more toys though its YOUR turn to pee on the pillow..."*



myLoki wrote: *


> I put all the stuff in just now and Lily is tearing into the wickerballs like there is no tomorrow. Happy bunnies make me happy!
> 
> 
> t.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 16, 2007)

*You know, Peg, I can definitely see her saying that. She is the troublemaker of the two. Much to my father's ire, she's gone through two phone cords. She's too cute to stay mad at though so he just went and stocked up on phone cords even though I secured the phonecord out of her reach. He knows she'll get to it somehow.


t.


TinysMom wrote: *


> I can see her whispering to Loki.... "See...I told you if I didn't use my litter box ... mama would get me a new one and while she was there she'd get us toys. And peeing on her pillow...? That was a stroke of genius...thanks for the idea. Next time we need more toys though its YOUR turn to pee on the pillow..."*
> 
> *


----------



## swanlake (Sep 16, 2007)

your buns are deffinatly cute. michevious buns are the funnest to be around! you never know what they are gonna do next!!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *You know, Peg, I can definitely see her saying that. She is the troublemaker of the two. *
> 
> 
> > *
> > *



Lily? A troublemaker? That sweet little girl?

Why...when she was here she was so sweet and innocent....truly she was. She was so shy too...

It MUST be Loki's influence on her...

:biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 17, 2007)

More piccies!











*



\






*





Here is one of my projects for my 3-D Design class. We had to make a wire sculpture of anything we wanted and I chose........LOKI! haha! Check it out! They're not the greatest, but I think it came out pretty well.












t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 18, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Here is one of my projects for my 3-D Design class. We had to make a wire sculpture of anything we wanted and I chose........LOKI! haha! Check it out! They're not the greatest, but I think it came out pretty well.
> 
> t.


I took a 3-D design class. I like your sculpture :biggrin2:I made the wire one I did I made a chinese dragon. I hope you have fun with your class. Loki and Lily are as cute as ever!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I had a nice long post and the internets ate it. :whatever




We had outside day today. It's finally getting cool enough to have a romp in the grass. Camera died before I could get some Lily pics so maybe next weekend it's Lily's turn to be the star. 

Look, Mommy! I'm a chill bun.






Nothing bothers me!





I like it out here. Lots of soft grass and cool dirt!





This is my tree by the way.





I will guard it with my life.





My cuteness will deter any enemy!





I don't even have to lift a toe.





I don't even feel like holding my head up anymore. Too tiring...






t.


----------



## Haley (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool sculpture! 

I love the new pics, Loki looks so relaxed outside. Beautiful!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh boy, have I missed out on YOUR BLOG!!

What cutie-pah-tooties!! I just love how adorable they are from EVERY angle! 

Even when they're givin' the butt...hehe!!

Love and hugs to you and yours!

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

Whens Lily's outside pictures?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

LOOK! Loki and Lily are famous!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 6, 2007)

*In about 5 minutes.


t.


JadeIcing wrote: *


> Whens Lily's outside pictures?


----------



## myLoki (Oct 6, 2007)

*AHHHH!!!!! YAY!!!! haha! That is awesome. It's so wierd that you said he was the Tribble. My friend calls Lily the Tribble. haha!



tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> LOOK! Loki and Lily are famous!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww .... They only had a little bit of outside time today. Mommy was tired from work today. As you will see in the pictures, Loki is free to roam around the lawn because he never leaves the grass. Like..........ever. haha! Lily has to stay in her pen because she will bolt first chance she gets. 


It's so hard to get a good picture of her. Something about her white fur just doesn't like the camera. 






She's so pretty! 





Ummm......mine?





I think it's mine Mom.





Pictures don't do her justice.





Giving each other the bunny butt.





She's a lazy girl. 





She needs to cut her bangs.





I like the grass Mom.





Those rocks look ouchy!





But this grass is just right for flopping.





Ignore him Mom. He's so full of himself.





I've got the windblown look. 





*munch* *munch* *munch*





She's so big! I can't believe she related to little Drew. 





Ready for launch!





Great binky photo!





We're a couple of cool cats!






t.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the binky shot!

They are super adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2007)

So cute!

Is there a bunny under all that fur?! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:






I want them both


----------



## myLoki (Oct 8, 2007)

*Yes. She's under there somewhere.  And NO!!! YOU CAN'T HAVE THEM!!!!!!!:disgust:
ON GUARD!:duel



t.


Haley wrote: *


> Is there a bunny under all that fur?! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them both


----------



## myLoki (Oct 8, 2007)

Peg, I've got a question for ya now. Anyone else that has an idea is welcome to answer. 

Lily is quickly approaching her 8 month birthday. Will she loose her fluffiness? ullhair: She hasn't shed at all since she's been with me. Not a full blown shed like Loki. Should she have?








t.


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2007)

You could always shave her. lol :embarrassed:

I know a lady who has a lionhead who had no mane or fluff until he was about a year and then he shed so bad she thought he had mites and viola!- the coat came in with a beautiful mane. So anything can happen


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been trying to figure out the best way to say this after thinking about it a bit.

Here is probably the best I can say. When I first posted the RIGHT pics of Lily for you - I don't think she'd "poofed" yet. Some lionheads get a coat that poofs like hers is....sometimes it comes in later than hers did - sometimes it comes in when hers did.

Sometimes - they molt out of it and sometimes they don't. Sometimes they'll molt out of it after a year or so - and sometimes they just never molt out of it.

The thing is....her mom and her dad don't have a coat like that and neither do her littermates. Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun have all mostly lost their manes (Drew has a bit more than the guys do I think). I think this is because mom is a single-mane doe. So I'm sort of shocked at how she poofed....I do have other does like that and some (most) have stayed that way.

I suspect she may stay all poofy like that....and I really don't know why - because had either of her parents given me babies like that before - I would not have bred them. All I can think of is that there is something about the way their genes came together that made that type of coat.

I say all this to say, "I wouldn't worry about it...." - she may keep that coat or she may molt out of it. I'm guessing she has a good chance of keeping it - but in a year or so you may look at her one day and realize, "hey...she's not so poofy anymore..".

I wish she showed more of a distinct mane though. The ones that are like that - when and if they do molt out of it - tend to keep their manes.....so there is still hope.

Peg
P.S. I think she's adorable like that - I have some others from a doe that gives me fuzzy babies like that and I love them - I would just never show them or try to pass them on to other breeders....
*




myLoki wrote: *


> Peg, I've got a question for ya now. Anyone else that has an idea is welcome to answer.
> 
> Lily is quickly approaching her 8 month birthday. Will she loose her fluffiness? ullhair: She hasn't shed at all since she's been with me. Not a full blown shed like Loki. Should she have?
> 
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

*Runs into thread, bunnynaps Loki, runs out again*

:run:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle...then grab Lily and head MY way! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Sure! I can drop her off when I steal Flower .


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

*GASP!!* Yeah, if ya wanna transport a honking chainsaw with fur! Hehe!!

Flower says, "Yeah...just TRYYYY to move me..."






"Besides, I'm hiding and you can't see me!"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

I have sooo been meaning to reply to this. I cannot get over how much Loki looks like my Snuff:shock:. I love the outside pics of him, all of them. I always love Loki pics though.

Lily is looking quite beautiful herself.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 19, 2007)

You guys are so funny!! LOL But seriously though, STAY AWAY FROM MY BABIES!


Update on Lily's long awaited spay: 

It's going to have to wait longer. I just spent $400 to fix my car!:thud:Yeah...I'm broke now. haha! I called the vet and she agreed to reschedule for January after the holiday spending is over and I can afford it again. 

Also, my grandma's chihuahua had a litter of 4 puppies and my grandma has given me one. She's a little moo cow baby. Black and white just adorable. So the way I have it planned is my two dogs will get neutered and Lily will get spayed all in the same week. I was planning on the same day but I don't think I could deal with that many sick kids. As soon as little moo cow baby girl is old enough she'll be spayed as well. I also convinced my grandma to get Estrella(Star in spanish) spayed. I will miss the puppies though. 

No new pictures though. Sorry! 


t.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh WOW...reminds me so much of us trying to get Flower and Maisie spayed...remember that? Hubby had both girls in the car ON THE WAY to get them to their spay appt, and he ran over stuff on the freeway, and the stuff punched a big ol' hole in the transmission...ugh...

And now we even have a car payment on top of everything else (whereas with that particular car, we didn't...the repairs wound up being most of the bluebook value of the car, so we got the 4Runner instead)...so we're going to wait until we're moved and have everybunny home (trio from Peg's), then start with the alterings again. Haha!!

Of course, there's Fiver still getting neutered on the 30th, so we'll at least be a LITTLE bit on the road to everyone being altered! Hehe!!

Hugs!! I know how you feel...all worked up about her spay for nuthin...but it'll all work out. 

Rosie*

P.S. Kisses to Lily, Loki, and the new moocow puppy!!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 22, 2007)

Picture update!!! The buns were outside all day because we had a barbecue for the Cowboys game! WHICH WE WON!!!!! WOOOOOT!!! 


Anyway Pictures! Loki. Lily, and Whiskey












Chillin.





Sniff sniff says the dog.





RUN! Here comes the flashy thing!





There's the funny smelling bunny again!





I think I like you strange and ugly bunny.





See! We can all be friends.





Where's the LILY!?





My seesters (minus 1) and my puppy dog





Whiskito





She's a fluffalufugus





He was very licky today.





She's so regal. Quite the proud little lion.





Serious fluffiness. Quite the oxymoron.





I wish she would just lick me already! She's only licked me once. 





More fluffiness.





Up close and personal.





Just laying around.





Doesn't understand the concept of personal space.






t.loki.lily


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if you guys know this, but I'm kind of a big deal. 


Ladies and Gentlemen the seatbelt sign has been turned off and you are now welcome to worship me. :bow



Loki


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, Mr. Loki...how could I NOT worship such a handsome bun??

You're WONDERFUL!!!!

:bouquet::big kiss:et:
*
myLoki wrote: *


> t.loki.lily


----------



## Lilypution (Oct 24, 2007)

You shouldn't encourage him Ms. Rosie. He has a big head already. Mom had a hard time fitting him through the front door! hehehe:thumbup



Lily:hearts


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 24, 2007)

Hehe...Ms. Lily...you are so funny...and so beautiful...

I have a confession...looking at your pictures makes me cry. Not because I don't love you, but because you look so much like your sister, Drew...and I miss her so much...

BUT..don't ever stop showing your beautiful face, ok?

You're WONDERFUL!!! 

Edited to add: I'm happy that Drew lives on in you...in both looks and bunny spunkitude.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Rosie. How I wish I could make all the pain go away. It is a steep price we pay for love. Sometimes I wonder if it's all worth it, but then a bunny hops into my field of vision and I know it is. 

I would offer to let you cuddle Lily, but she hates having her fur ruffled. You are always welcome to come by and have at it with Loki the Snuggle Bun. Of course, I have to make sure you don't leave me with any less bunnies than when you arrived. You could always leave some though. Like that honking buzzsaw of yours. :biggrin2: I think I'm masochistic but I would love to have her disapproving of the very way I breathe. :biggrin2:



t.


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

"I think I like you strange and ugly bunny"






haha that is so cute! I think they like eachother?! Great pics :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, T...you're so sweet...

I do appreciate your offer for cuddles with Lily and Loki...I would SO love to kiss their sweet faces!

But I WON'T be bringing my honkster goofball...hehe!

It was so funny tonight...I spent lots of time giving Fiver the kisses he needs daily (or he will perish, he's certain, hehe), and then went down to Flower's door and went to give her kisses. She was SO INTENT on sniffing my lips...and I was SO HAPPY she seemed like she wanted to kiss me back...until I realized it's because I had a BOY SMELL on my lips...and she HAD to FULLY INHALE that smell! Hehe!! 

But...it was still cute. They and the kitties are REALLY helping me through this...between Danny, Em, you guys, and them...I've got a LOT of support...and I'm SO thankful...

Give your sweeties love from us! 

Rosie*


----------



## swanlake (Oct 25, 2007)

ahh loki is SUCH a cutie!!! 



he is welcome anytime...:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh man! I wish my camera was charged so I could show you the SERIOUS disapproval I am getting right now. Lily is refusing to be litter trained. My parents have given me an ultimatum. Littertrain her soon or wire bottom cage. *sigh* Well I made her a seperate smaller cage so it will be easier to clean up but she is away from Loki. He is MAD! He is grunting, rattling the cage, and throwing stuff around. He is also thumping on his second level so it makes the whole cage rattle. I don't know if it is the right thing to do, but it is my only choice. I think I'll move her to where he can see her but due to space issues they can not be side by side.  

I've created a Romeo and Juliet situation. 


t.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

Aww...well, I hope she learns quickly...

What's your current litterbox setup? Maybe I can help you think of other options...


----------



## myLoki (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Rosie! 

Well, I had her litterbox in the corner next to her food and right under her water bottle. She could reach everything from there. But alas, she would pee in the corner opposite of the box so I moved it there. She pees in the other corner. I move it there she pees in a different corner! :grumpy: I put two litterboxes in. She pees in the corner with no litterboxes! There is no room for another litterbox! haha! and grrrr!!!! She never pees on her second level. Thank God! But the she uses the whole bottom level as her litterbox....except the litterbox. I put tons of hay in there cuz she loooooves hay. She poos in it but doesn't pee! I'm so frustrated. Every time I see pee on the floor I clean it and put in her litterbox but still nothing! She's getting her pretty white fur all yellow! :grumpy: 


ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME! Also keep in mind that I work M-F 7-5. 


t.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 21, 2007)

She isn't spayed right? I bet thats the problem.


----------



## myLoki (Nov 21, 2007)

You're completely right, but I suffer from two obsticals. 


1. I'm scared to death of getting her spayed.

2. I still have to wait until December/January to get her spayed.






t.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

Why do you have to wait, out of curiousity...

I have no room to say it's silly to wait OR to be scared...I'm terrified, too, and also have to wait about another month before I can start spaying/neutering the rest of the herd (due to moving, and spending the money for my remaining bunnies to get here).

So...I'm just asking out of curiousity, lol!

:biggrin2:

Edited to add: I have three unaltered girls, and don't have any problems with their litterbox habits...but then again, I only have the three...maybe I just don't have one that has that particular issue with not yet being spayed. 

Also, just in case...have you checked the Litter Training section of Bunny 101?


----------



## myLoki (Nov 21, 2007)

Money. Plain and simple. haha! My car sprung a leak yesterday. *sigh* My dad is going to try to fix it himself, but if not........I'm probably going to have to lay down some serious cash again.



t.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Money. Plain and simple. haha!



Yep! Same thing going on with us...:biggrin2: That and the fact that we're so close to moving, I don't want to add to their stress.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 21, 2007)

This definitely won't make Rosie feel any better -but Dusty, Drew (RIP) and Bun Bun were/are the same way.

Bun Bun did use a litter box for a bit - then he learned the joy of tipping it over.

I've been trying off and on to get the two guys to switch to a litter box....here's hoping?

All I can say is - she's a stubborn gal...just like her sister was...(and Rosie - you don't want to know about how Drew loved to DANCE through her litter sometimes I think).

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 22, 2007)

HAHA!! Peg, that's SO FUNNY that Drew did that...I wouldn't expect anything different from the little Spunkidoodle!!

And about the boys...don't worry, Peg...we'll handle it somehow. We can clip the litterbox for Bun Bun, and for the other two...well, we'll all work together to figure out what they prefer in that...

Hugs!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2007)

So how goes the litterbox training?

I have to share about Tiny....I'm trying to retrain him....he's picked up really BAD BAD habits since Amy's bunnies have been here - and also when I had bucks in cages in the living room - and its largely due to territorial issues...plus his big bum.

So I got him an underbed storage thing - I mean its what - 4 feet long and 20" wide or something?

Will he use it?

NO!

I put him in it once and he hated it. Then I started to fuss at him when he started to poo somewhere and he went to jump in it - and he slid to the other end.

Now he won't go near the darn thing.

Today we got him something bigger that we think will work - it is a feed thingy that is black rubber for horses - same as his old litter box but bigger. Art cut down the sides - now to retrain my big guy.

My point? It could be worse...she could do a nose dive/slide in her litter box and refuse to go near it again....(It almost looked as if Tiny was sledding except for the terror in his eyes).

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Nov 26, 2007)

It's going better! In the smaller cage she is having fewer and fewer accidents. She's using the litterbox more for the pee. She's pooing outside of the box now but that is more manageable. 

Actually, I'm a little worried right now. I know I posted a freak out blog a little while ago about her sneezing so I didn't want to do that again. She's not eating as much. Almost nothing. The past few days she's hardly eaten any of her pellets. She eats her greens and hay though. She moves around and drinks water. Her tummy isnt hard or gurgling. I don't know if she's just having one of those days or what but it is REALLY worrying me. 

:huh


t.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2007)

How is Loki's eating? Is it a new bag of feed? Old bag of feed?

If she's eating hay and drinking water - I wouldn't stress too much - and if she takes a treat I wouldn't worry.

I don't know about where you are in TX - but here we're cold then hot then cold then warmer then cold....nothing will settle as far as the temps go. A number of my rabbits aren't eating as much as usual - but they still have poops and are still drinking...I think they're sort of waiting for the weather to settle.

Biggest thing (in my humble opinion) to watch for is the poops and the drinking. If she's doing both - I wouldn't get too stressed.

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a new bag, just got it maybe a week ago. Loki is ripping into it just like always. He's a piggy! :biggrin2:


Yeah the weather here is being crazy! I wish it would just stay cold now! Maybe that's it. She's drinking and pooping fine so hopefully this will just pass.


t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you know these are two of my personal faves?????


----------



## myLoki (Nov 27, 2007)

*Awwwwww!!! You're just saying that! :clapping:


t.


JadeIcing wrote: *


> Do you know these are two of my personal faves?????


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't be scared to get her spayed. Of course it is surgery and there are risks. But wouldn't it be worse to worry all her life about cancer? I know when you get the money you will be able to do it, for her own good.


----------



## myLoki (Nov 28, 2007)

*First off, Binkies! You're so crazy! You went on a posting spree!!! LOL!:biggrin2:


Thank you for the reassurance. I know what I have to do and yeah. I do worry about her getting cancer.  Next year will be kinder to me (fingers crossed) money-wise. 


t.


binkies wrote: *


> Don't be scared to get her spayed. Of course it is surgery and there are risks. But wouldn't it be worse to worry all her life about cancer? I know when you get the money you will be able to do it, for her own good.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 2, 2007)

How's Miss Lily doing now for eating? Has she started to eat more?

I can't believe how much she has come out of her shell...I'm so happy about that. I hope she becomes more affectionate with you as time goes on.

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Dec 2, 2007)

*Little Miss Lily is doing so much better! She's eating her whole pellet portion and all of her hay. Drinking all of her water. Just being her bratty old self! :biggrin2:



t.



TinysMom wrote: *


> How's Miss Lily doing now for eating? Has she started to eat more?
> 
> I can't believe how much she has come out of her shell...I'm so happy about that. I hope she becomes more affectionate with you as time goes on.
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Bumping for pictures - its been over a month!

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Jan 5, 2008)

I know! I've been bad.  I promise to get some pictures up soon. My room is in total disarray because I am painting my room....again. haha! I also just got back from a two week trip to Fort Worth. 


I'm going to create a 2008 thread with pics to follow! PROMISE!


t.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2009)

We need UPDATES to your blog - not only to hear about your bunnies - but to hear about how you like teaching (aren't you teaching now??)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup! I need Loki pics!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow... It's been soooo long since I posted here. I've missed posts by you guys. So sorry. I'm going to try to get some pictures this holiday week. I've been having some health problems so I've neglected the pictures (not the rabbits). I think tomorrow will be nice to take the rabbits out. Need to borrow my sister's camera cuz mine is dead for good. Maybe I'll buy myself one for Christmas. 

Peg, yup! I'm a teacher. This is my second year as a fourth grade math teacher. Lots of ups and downs and I want to go back to school soon. Might be moving up to Fort Worth in the next two years. TCU is looking mighty nice for grad school.

AngelnSnuggy, I'm so sorry I haven't given you your fix of Loki. How is Snuggy doing these days?

t.loki.lily.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 26, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> AngelnSnuggy, I'm so sorry I haven't given you your fix of Loki. How is Snuggy doing these days?
> 
> t.loki.lily.



Hey!

You'd better post soon! Haha, how have you been? Snuffy is doing well! I will send you a pic!

Happy Thanksgiving!:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AngelnSnuggy, I'm so sorry I haven't given you your fix of Loki. How is Snuggy doing these days?
> ...


onder:


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been terribly neglectful of this blog... Here are two consolation pictures. 









t.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG! First of all - you're even prettier than you were when we met (and you were gorgeous then).

But Lily is.....are you sure she's not part sheep-dog? WOW....I've seen teddies for lionheads but she um...yeah....she really took it to the extreme.

And Loki....can I steal him?

Oh wait - I have tort lop bucks...I guess I should let you keep him.

But he can wait out the hurricane at my place!!!!


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

Awww PEG! You make me blush! I'm actually super sunburned because I spent a week at the beach. I want to update my blog with more pics since its summer and I'm not so busy. Lily IS SUPER FLUFFY! Are you sure you didn't accidentally breed an Angora? Lily has gotten MUCH better about being handled. I've accepted she's never going to be affectionate but she tolerates me holding her and clipping her and that's all I can really ask for. Loki would be an awesome addition to your herd because he has the most spectacular personality but alas... he hasn't had his boy bits for years now. My pretty boy is four years old now! Unbelievable!

More to come!

t.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2010)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I've been terribly neglectful of this blog... Here are two consolation pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Gorgeous pics, wow!!! How beautiful are you and those buns!


----------

